# ¿Cómo puedo vender, de forma justa, mi parte de la empresa?



## Juanma33 (7 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos, antes de nada quería daros las gracias por vuestro tiempo... no me entretengo mucho, os cuento;

Hace un par de años monte una pequeña empresa con un amigo, cuando la constituimos la dividimos en un total de 1200 acciones (a 1€ cada una) de las cuales el 40% son mías (480€) y el 60% suyas (720€). A finales de este año yo voy a dejar la empresa por diversos motivos que no creo que vengan a colación. Dividiremos los beneficios del ejercicio 2012 en un 60-40 tal y como habíamos estipulado, pero tengo dudas a la hora de venderle mi 40%.

He estado informándome y he "aprendido" (vaya por delante que soy un auténtico zote en estos asuntos) que el valor nominal de las acciones NO tiene nada que ver con el valor de la empresa, y éste es necesario calcularlo para saber cuanto vale mi 40%. 

He leído que normalmente se suele calcular por ingresos o beneficios, PER. Por ejemplo, si la empresa genera unos ingresos de 1.000€, con un PER 3, el valor del 100% de la empresa sería 3.000€. Evidentemente lo mínimo es un PER de 1 y lo justo quizás de 2-3... la verdad es que todo esto me queda un poco grande. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Mi consulta es, ¿cómo averiguo el PER por el que tengo que multiplicar los beneficios para saber el valor de la empresa? ¿Se multiplican por los beneficios de este año o de todos los que hemos tenido hasta ahora? ¿Es así como nos podemos hacer una idea sobre cuanto vale mi 40% y así poder vender mi parte de una forma justa o hemos de tener algo más en cuenta?

La empresa es pequeñita y no se muy bien como calcular todas estas cosas, si me podéis ayudar un poco con un lenguaje que no sea muy técnico os lo agradecería mucho.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## +18 (7 Nov 2012)

Y tan pequeñita que es la empresa que tiene 1.200 acciones de 1 €.
Eso no es posible.


----------



## No Registrado (7 Nov 2012)

Puede valer más o puede valer menos. Es preciso negociar. Siendo además minoritario, la posibilidad de vender por encima del valor real es baja.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Nov 2012)

que forma juridica tiene esa sociedad en la que el capital social es de solo 1200 €?


----------



## No Registrado (7 Nov 2012)

Hay muchas formas diversas de valoración. La que más me suena es la suma de los beneficios de los dos últimos ejercicios completos.


----------



## Nopleravet (7 Nov 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> que forma juridica tiene esa sociedad en la que el capital social es de solo 1200 €?



Puede que se refiera a una SL ya constituida cuyo capital social minimo de 3000 euros fue ya en su dia suscrito, y luego se vendio a menor precio. Hay empresas dedicadas a vender empresas, es decir, te venden la empresa a secas como ente juridico (empresas que han cerrado y han liquidado pero no se han extinguido, y se venden listas para iniciar una nueva actividad, tambien en la misma empresa de compraventa suelen asesorarte y guiarte para cambiar el nombre, el objeto social... etc ) y normalmente los precios mas bajos suelen ser eso, 1200 euros. Es bueno asegurarse de que no tiene cargas.


En cuanto al problema que se nos plantea, por lo que yo tengo entendido las valoraciones de este tipo de pequeñas empresas suelen hacerse entorno a 10-12 veces el PER teniendo en cuenta el ultimo beneficio. Quizá con una rebaja por ser la parte minoritaria. Unos 3000-4000 euros le echaría yo, para un beneficio de 1000 y un 40% de participación. En cualquier caso hay que tener en cuenta muchos mas factores para hacer una valoración objetiva, es una empresa emergente? a que ritmo crece? el beneficio lleva mucho tiempo estancado o por el contrario ha crecido de manera exponencial en los últimos ejercicios?

En la época del boom de la informática y empresas de Internet, cuando se preveían crecimientos de beneficio astronómicos, se pagaron empresas a un PER de 100 o mas, porque se creía que si el beneficio se multiplicaba por 5 cada año saldría rentable. Ya sabemos lo que paso luego con muchas.

Todas estas cosas cuentan.


----------



## John Galt 007 (7 Nov 2012)

El tema de las valoraciones es muy fácil y esta basado en el sentido comun.

A mi lo que mas me interesaria es lo siguiente:

Cuanto gana? Que posee y que debe la empresa?

Tambien hay que valorar si la empresa tiene futuro, sector, clientes, equipo y sobre todo quienes son los demás socios. Hay algún control sobre la toma de decisiones?, etc...


----------



## Juanma33 (7 Nov 2012)

Madre mia, que aluvión de respuestas! No me lo esperaba! Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo, consejos y conocimientos. No quería explicar muy en detalle el tema por no complicar la pregunta, pero lo haré intentando dar respuesta a vuestras dudas.

Para empezar la empresa la constituimos en Malta y aquí 1200€ es el capital mínimo para poder montar una LTD. Supongo, y no me hagáis mucho caso porque no tengo ni idea de estas cosas, que el contable le daría un valor simbólico de 1€ a cada acción únicamente para poder diferenciar la parte de la empresa que tenía cada uno de los socios. 60% uno y 40% el otro, como os comentaba.

La empresa se dedica a vender cursos de inglés a estudiantes de todo el mundo que quieran venir a Malta a aprender ese idioma. Surgió como una necesidad existente en este mercado ya que somos de las pocas que operan desde aquí. Y la constituimos como empresa para poder hacerlo todo de forma legal, pero no deja de ser un proyecto entre dos chavales. De ahí que todo parezca tan "pequeñito".

No hubo ningún tipo de inversión inicial por nuestra parte ya que todo empezó con una reserva que nos hicieron y el dinero que sacamos de ella es con lo que pagamos todo el tema de servidores y registro de dominio para poder montar una web y, más tarde, al contable y demás gastos para registrarlo todo de forma legal. Como podéis imaginar al principio operábamos sin estar constituidos.

El primer año cerramos con unos beneficios netos de unos 12000€ y este año, que ya casi acaba, rondaremos los 18000€ (ya sé que no es mucho dinero ejejeje, tened en cuenta que lo hacemos a tiempo parcial y atendiendo a nuestros respectivos trabajos). Os lo comento por si os podéis hacer una idea mejor sobre el tema.

Yo lo consideraría como una empresa emergente, aunque no sabría deciros el ritmo de crecimiento que tendrá. Lo que sí está claro es que un sector muy importante aquí en Malta y el cual tiene mucha demanda. Además está pensado de forma global y damos cobertura a toda Europa y parte de Asia (Corea del Sur y Japón)

Se podría decir que la empresa no debe nada ya que no se ha pedido ningún tipo de crédito ni nada parecido. Aunque tampoco posee nada (no tenemos locales de oficinas como tal) más que nuestro trabajo en sí y la web (si es que se puede considerar como un bien). Los clientes que tenemos no son fijos, ya que son estudiantes que vienen, hacen su curso y se van. Tenemos acuerdos con todas las escuelas de la isla con las que trabajamos a comisión, que es lo que ganamos. Yo, ya os digo, que le veo futuro por tratarse de un sector, el de los idiomas, que nunca deja de tener demanda y, al dar cobertura a diferentes países, siempre tiende a crecer.

Sólo somos 2 socios.

No se si con estos datos os he ayudado o no. Mi problema, como os comentaba, es que yo dejo la empresa y mi 40% lo tendré que vender, pero no se a que precio, porque no se ni que PER aplicarle ni nada de eso, aunque entiendo que al ser una empresa tan pequeñita tampoco sería muy difícil valorarla! XD

Si necesitáis algún dato más que os pueda ayudar, por favor decídmelo que estaré encantado de facilitároslo.

Huelga decir que busco una valoración justa, no quiero jugar sucio y mi idea es acabar todo de la mejor forma posible.

Otra vez, un millón de gracias por vuestra ayuda y tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## euriborfree (7 Nov 2012)

Juanma33 dijo:


> Madre mia, que aluvión de respuestas! No me lo esperaba! Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo, consejos y conocimientos. No quería explicar muy en detalle el tema por no complicar la pregunta, pero lo haré intentando dar respuesta a vuestras dudas.
> 
> Para empezar la empresa la constituimos en Malta y aquí 1200€ es el capital mínimo para poder montar una LTD. Supongo, y no me hagáis mucho caso porque no tengo ni idea de estas cosas, que el contable le daría un valor simbólico de 1€ a cada acción únicamente para poder diferenciar la parte de la empresa que tenía cada uno de los socios. 60% uno y 40% el otro, como os comentaba.
> 
> ...



Lo de que la sociedad es de Malta tenias que haberlo dicho desde el primer momento, las leyes alli no son las mismas.

¿La gestionais desde España? pagareis los impuestos en España, supongo :


----------



## Juanma33 (7 Nov 2012)

Hola Euriborfree,

No, la gestionamos y pagamos los impuestos en Malta, que es donde residimos los dos.

Supongo que a la hora de saber el valor de una empresa, da igual donde esté registrada, ¿no?

Disculpa mi ignorancia.

Muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## monbolongo (7 Nov 2012)

Un buen articulo: http://www.iese.edu/research/pdfs/DI-0771.pdf

Te lo resumo.

El precio correcto para vender algo es el mayor que tu futuro exsocio este dispuesto a pagarte. Vende siempre lo más alto que puedas. Si tu futuro exsocio es "amigo" y quieres quedar bien con él será más bajo. 

Si ese precio esta por debajo del minimo al que tu estas dispuesto a vender, no habrá trato.

A lo que voy es que da igual como calcules ese precio, si es demasiado para tu socio (por ejemplo si no tiene liquidez para pagarte) ¿qué importa lo que valga la empresa según una compleja fórmula matemática?

Esa empresa no esta en la bolsa, no hay un mercado secundario, por eso los calculos PER y demas no son mas que pajas mentales en este caso.

Lo mas sofisticado que yo haria seria descontar los flujos de caja futuros al valor actual neto presente asumiendo crecimiento cero y periodo infinito.

El flujo de caja es el dinero contante y sonante que genera la empresa. Cobros - pagos a proveedores - pago de impuestos - salarios - capex (gastos de capital)... resumiendo, coges la cuenta de la caja y ves lo que entra y lo que sale.

Asumes ese flujo de caja constante, pongamos que en promedio los ultimos 2 años ha subido la caja 10.000€ al año.

Ahora defines tu Tasa Interna de Retorno, es decir la tasa de interes que le puedes sacar al dinero si en vez de meterlo en la empresa lo metieses en otro sitio. Si no tienes alternativas de inversion usa el interes del bono español a 10 año. Supongamos quetu TIR fuese del 5%.

El valor de tu empresa seria de 10.000€ / 0,05 = 200.000€

Pero como digo el valormde esa formula es poder justificarle a tu colega el precio sin que piense que le estas estafando. El problema no es encontrar la formula sino negociar con tu colega.


----------



## No Registrado (7 Nov 2012)

Hola Monbolongo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta y tiempo, creo que tú comentario se acerca más a la realidad de una empresa entre dos amiguetes. Aunque me surgen algunas dudas.

Vaya por delante que no entiendo algunos términos como "flujos de caja futuros al valor actual neto", "Tasa Interna de Retorno" o "TIR". He buscado por internet y la verdad es que no entiendo nada de los palabros que emplean(perdonad mi ignorancia en estos temas, de verdad).

Contando "las gallinas que entran por las gallinas que salen" el año pasado tuvimos unos beneficios "limpios" de 12000€ y este año rondaremos los 18000€. Aquí contamos todo tipo de gastos de la empresa y todo tipo de ingreso. Son los datos reales. La caja ha subido 6000€. ¿no? El tema de la "Tasa de Interés" no se muy bien que es, la verdad.

Yo a mi colega no lo quiero estafar ni mucho menos, sólo que tampoco me quiero deshacer de la empresa gratis. Por eso quería buscar un valor razonable, como bien dices, siempre y cuando él lo pueda afrontar.

Esto me lleva a otra duda, si mi colega se cierra en banda y, pongamos que, no me puede dar más de 1000€ por mi 40% (valor que considero muy injusto), ¿Cómo quedaría todo? ¿Me quedaría sin poder venderla y mantendría mi 40%? Si yo quiero venderla, el no la quiere/puede comprar y no se la quiero regalar nos quedariamos como hasta ahora, ¿no?

Entiendo que igual un más que novato como yo igual os está haciendo preguntas sin mucha lógica y por eso os pido disculpas y os agradezco de corazón la mano que me estáis echando. De verdad que me estáis ayudando mucho!

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias!


----------



## monbolongo (8 Nov 2012)

A ver, asumiendo que 

- tu "flujo de caja" son +6000€ y
- no esperas que la empresa de un pelotazo en los próximos 5 años (y empiece a generar 100.000€)
- no tenga activos fijos relevantes (terrenos, maquinaria o cosas así)
- la empresa no va a quebrar en los próximos 25 años

... una valoración "justificable" de lo que vale esa empresa es su "valor actual neto":

6000/0,0564 = 106.000€

*0,0564 es el tipo del bono español a 10 años

Como tú eres dueño del 40% eso son 42.400€

Cobrar menos de eso es "regalarle dinero a tu colega". No está prohibido regalar dinero a los amigos, claro.

Si tu colega no te puede pagar esa cantidad, tienes que mirar si hay alguna política de dividendos fijada en los estatutos. Si no la hay tienes que llegar a un pacto con él, que quede reflejado en la junta de accionistas, que te asegure el cobro de dividendos durante al menos los próximos 10 años (salvo pacto mutuo de lo contrario, en caso que veais que hay alguna oportunidad de crecimiento que requiere invertir el dinero de la caja)

Lo normal es reservar un porcentaje de los beneficios a reservas y el resto repartirlo entre los accionistas (que sois los dos), asegurando un mínimo de caja para que la empresa no se vaya al guano (beneficios no es lo mismo que dinero en la caja como sabrás).

Yo, si no consigues los 40.000€ me aseguraría el cobro de dividendos en los próximos 10 años. Si dices que genera 12.000€ de beneficios (¿antes de impuestos?) y "solo 6.000€ de caja, o bien estáis amortizando poco (y declarando demasiados beneficios), o cobrando tarde o acumulando existencias ¿?. Yo intentaría dejar cerrado el tema de cobro de dividendos de un 80% de la caja generada, eso en tu caso serían unos 1.530 euritos al año (después de quitarte un 20% de impuestos, no se cual es el tipo impositivo en Malta).

1530 / 0,0564 = 27.200€ , sería el valor que "capturarías" vía dividendos. El resto (40.000 - 27.000 = 13.000€) sería lo que estarías pagando por ser "el dueño del 40% de la empresa". 

Ser dueño minoritario no te sirve para nada (tendrías que revisarte los estatutos), a no ser que haya un pacto de accionistas que obligue a la otra parte a repartirte dividendos todos los años.


----------



## ransomraff (8 Nov 2012)

"cuanto dinero tendrías que invertir en bonos españoles a 10 años para obtener los mismos ingresos personales que con la empresa"

Se calcula como dice monbolongo.


Pero creo que hay que tener en cuanta algunos "matices". 
1º Este año habéis ganado 18.000, pero cuanto han sido beneficios?? pq según te entiendo no cobráis sueldos.
Es decir si cada uno de los dos trabaja 15 horas semanales, 45 semanas al año, y considerais un sueldo de 10€ la hora, a esos 18.000 hay que descontarle 13.500. quedando 4500 de beneficio real para repartir entre los accionistas.
Tu cobrarías 6750 por tu trabajo en la empresa y 1800 por los beneficios.

Te despides voluntariamente, pero quieres vender lo que te da un ingreso sin trabajar de 1800 anuales.
1800/0,05 = 36.000 euros (el 40% de los 90.000 de valoración)

2º Matiz, es una empresa de dos socios a tiempo parcial donde los dos trabajan, si la dejas, tal vez tu socio no quiera seguir con ella pq le lleve demasiado tiempo. Caso en el cual el valor es cero.
Imagina que le dices que le vendes tu parte y el te dice que si te piras el vende tambien su parte pq la empresa no es viable.
Si la empresa sin ti no es viable, tu parte no vale nada.
Imagina que tu produces y el vende y hace las cuentas, si tu no produces la empresa vale cero.

3º Si el no puede asumir tu trabajo en la empresa pero sigue adelante con la empresa, solo hay tres salidas:
- que entre otro socio (le vendes tu parte a otra persona). Ya no negocias el precio con tu socio si no con el que entraría en tu lugar. Eso si, no se la vendas a nadie sin el visto bueno de tu socio, sería muy feo.
- contratar a alquien para hacer lo que tu haces ahora. Igual nadie quiere hacerlo por los 6750 que hemos calculado antes, tiene que pagar más y los beneficios son menores.
- redimensionar la empresa a su nueva capacidad, tu parte podría valer cero*

4º Puede ser que tu socio no quiera pagarte nada, simplemente se deshace la empresa y el monta otra por su cuenta utilizando la cartera de clientes. El valor de marca tras dos años esta más vinculado a la persona que al cif o el logotipo. 
Este "matiz" por si solo deja en papel mojado todo lo anterior.

5º* En mi opinión, lo más justo es que* fijéis un sueldos por el trabajo, un precio la hora, usaría como referencia lo que cobráis en vuestros otros trabajos (en coste salarial que es lo que te llega al banco, mas lo que pagas directa e indirectamente de impuestos, irpf, ss,...). fijad tambien una politica de reinversiones (prevision de compra de nuevas maquinas, ordenadores...) y le pidas el 40% de los beneficios, es decir, que se la vendas por una buena cena y el 40% de los beneficios despues de pagar sueldos e inversiones.


* si tenéis una empresa que hace collares de cristalitos, cada uno hace 50 al mes, si tu dejas de hacer collares no tiene pq pagarte nada, el seguirá haciendo sus 50 collares mensuales



PD. recuerda que es una empresa que tienes con un colega, sois dos, que dejes la empresa si el esta ilusionado con ella es hacerle una putada.


----------



## Enséñame las tetas (8 Nov 2012)

Creo que vais un poco despistados. 

Para resumir un poco: El socio mayoritario le pagará lo que le salga de los huevos. 

Cuando hacéis números tampoco tenéis en cuenta cuánto dinero es generado por el trabajo, que hay que descontar del beneficio para ser justos. 

No es lo mismo la renta de un inmueble, que es una plusvalía pura, que mantener con el tiempo y la experiencia un negocio, ir a los colegios, picar puertas, dar un servicio, etc. 

Así que ya podéis romper la hoja con los 42.000 euros y todas esas chuminás.


Pero es que ahora viene lo mejor. 


Junta de accionistas: Orden del día----nombramiento de administrador y empleado de la empresa.

Se nombra a Administrador único por mayoría al socio mayoritario. Votos a favor?. 60, votos en contra? 40


Bien, el siguiente punto: Se nombra al socio mayoritario como empleado, ahora discutamos su sueldo: 

20.000 euros al mes brutos. 

Votos a favor?: 60, votos en contra?: 40


Es decir, que si sabe jugar un poco te quedas sin beneficios año tras año. Anda que no se da en empresas más grandes para aburrir al socio minoritario.

Da igual que tengas el 20% que el 49%. En estos casos, es papel mojado. Distinto es que fueran acciones de ENDESA, pero no es el caso. 

Conozco a un forero, guapo, inteligente, sagaz....joder, si fuera tía me casaba con él!, que tiene varias empresas minoritarias donde controla el 51%. Controlar el 51% = a controlar la empresa. 


Así que ya lo sabéis amigos, cuidado con las medias, y mucho más si estás en posición minoritaria. Al final es el juego del perdido.


----------



## monbolongo (8 Nov 2012)

Por eso he empezado diciendo que el precio adecuado es el mayor que el otro socio esté dispuesto a pagarle. Las formulas matemáticas son lo de menos.

Asumía que no trabajaban para la empresa, trabajar para una empresa no es ser empresario. Es ser un currante que en vez de un jefe tiene muchos (sus clientes). Si trabaja para la empresa tendrá que tener en cuenta esos otros factores que se han comentado. De todas formas el flujo de caja no son los beneficios, hay que mirar el flujo de caja (que no incluye los salarios).

En cuanto a lo de estar vendido por ser socio minoritario el que va un poco despistado eres tú, al menos en lo que se refiere a las sociedades limitadas españolas, el socio minoritario puede ejercer el derecho a separación si durante 5 años no se reparten dividendos. Desconozco el caso de Malta. Revísate la ley de sociedades de capital de 2010.

En cualquier caso, lo mejor es no acabar en los tribunales, menos aún cuando es una microempresa de dos "colegas" por eso lo más adecuado es un pacto de socios. Las posibilidades a mi entender son:

A) su socio puede y quiere continuar con la empresa si el amigo se va. En ese caso, negociar el precio, se puede usar la fórmula de flujos de caja infinitos como una aproximación razonable. Si se llega a un acuerdo y su socio puede pagar, creo que es la más beneficiosa para él.

B) su socio puede y quiere continuar con la empresa llevándola él solo pero no puede o no quiere pagarle al forero lo que el forero considere aceptable. En ese caso yo negociaría un pacto para reparto de dividendos muy clarito. Puede usar los números para saber si le están tangando o no. En este caso estaría muy atento a controlar las cuentas anuales, no sea que su colega empiece a hacer cosas raras para llevarse el dinero de la caja (subirse mucho el sueldo, etc, etc).

C) su socio no puede o no quiere continuar con la empresa llevándola él solo. En ese caso la solución más razonable es liquidar y repartirse lo que quede después de la liquidación (si queda algo). En este caso lo importante en mi opinión sería salvar la "amistad", porque en realidad la empresa no vale nada en este caso, y pelearse con alguien por "nada" no es muy inteligente ni sensato.


En caso de posiciones irreconciliables a veces ayuda tener un intermediador neutral (arbitraje mercantil), pero para la pasta de la que estamos hablando creo que no merece mucho la pena pagar uno.




Enséñame las tetas dijo:


> Creo que vais un poco despistados.
> 
> Para resumir un poco: El socio mayoritario le pagará lo que le salga de los huevos.
> 
> ...


----------



## juanma33 (20 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos de nuevo,

Perdonad que haya tardado tanto en contestar pero he estado reuniendome con mi socio para intentar resolver la cuestión, lo cual no ha sido nada fácil. También he tenido algunos problemas para entrar en el foro ya que me habían bloqueado la cuenta. Os cuento;

Mi socio no está dispuesto a llegar un acuerdo económico porque no lo ve "justo" y porque no puede hacer frente al pago de mi 40% así que hemos decidido liquidar la empresa. Si no me equivoco esto supondrá:

- Repartir los beneficios a un 60/40
- Repartir los 1200€ que pusimos para poder constituir la empresa a un 60/40 también. (480€ para mi y 720€ para él).

La web se borrará junto con todo su contenido. En cuanto al dominio supongo que no puedo hacer nada ya que está a su nombre, pero, y corregirme si me equivoco;
¿deberiamos redactar algún documento donde quede claro que renunciamos por ambas partes a hacer uso de todo el material que provenga de la empresa actual?

Entiendo que sino lo hacemos él podría al día siguiente volver a constituir la empresa con el mismo nombre, por lo que entonces no tendría mucho sentido el tema de la liquidación, verdad? ¿Tendría que tener en cuenta algún aspecto más para no salir claramente perjudicado?

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## monbolongo (21 Nov 2012)

A ver mostruo...

Si tu socio no quiere pagarte mi consejo es que no liquides. Porque la liquidación tiene costes y además tú no vas a ganar nada, imagino.

En una liquidación básicamente primero se paga a los acreedores (si los teneis), luego se reparte lo que queda que son los activos.

Hay dos tipos de activos: dinerito en la caja (porque imagino que no tenéis inversiones financieras) y activos inmovilizados.

En tu caso sería la propiedad intelectual del contenido de la web, algún ordenador si teneos, los derechos de servidor y el nombre de dominio (si se pagó con dinero de la empresa, habrá un recibo ¿?).

Si firmais un acuerdo por el que no podeis usar el contenido ninguno de los dos es como si liquidas una empresa que tiene un tractor y como los socios no se ponen de acuerdo destruyen el tractor. Es una gilipollez hacer eso.

Yo en todo caso firmaría un acuerdo por el que ambos dos tenéis los derechos de explotación de esos contenidos pagando un canon a la contraparte. Ahora la discusión es fijar ese canon. Eso le quitará a tu socio las ganas de engañarte (liquidar y abrir al día siguiente con los mismos contenidos).

Si ninguno de los dos vuelve a utilizar los contenidos, pues todos tan amigos, pero si alguno de los dos quiere utilizarlos tendrá que pagarle el canon pactado a la otra parte.

Si tu amigo no tiene intención de hacerte la jugarreta (usar los contenidos en el futuro) no tendría porque poner problemas con ese acuerdo. Si te pone pegas sospecha.

Y sino que te compre tu parte de los derechos de propiedad intelectual sobre los contenidos. Ahí tendrás que negociar el precio, pero si dices que no te quiere comprar la empresa.... tampoco querrá pagarte por esos contenidos (que no son solo suyos).



juanma33 dijo:


> Hola a todos de nuevo,
> 
> Perdonad que haya tardado tanto en contestar pero he estado reuniendome con mi socio para intentar resolver la cuestión, lo cual no ha sido nada fácil. También he tenido algunos problemas para entrar en el foro ya que me habían bloqueado la cuenta. Os cuento;
> 
> ...


----------



## juanma33 (21 Nov 2012)

Hola Monbolongo, gracias por tu respuesta..

Me ha quedado claro todo lo que me cuentas, voy a hablar con él de nuevo a ver si podemos llegar esta vez a algún acuerdo.

El hecho de que liquidar la empresa suponga coste alguno a mi es al primero al que le jode, pero no veo otra solución si no está dispuesto a comprarme mi parte.

Tanto el dominio como el servidor estan regustrados a su nombre, y lo contratamos antes de constituir la empresa así que esda parte la veo complicada.

Lo dicho, muchas gracias y perdona por todo el coñazo que te he dado!

Un saludo!


----------

